# Suelo de madera



## BetyBoop

¿Como se fala en português "suelo de madera"? Obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

'_Soalho_'.


----------



## BetyBoop

Obrigada!


----------



## Caçamba

Creo que se dije: "assoalho" o "piso de madeira".


----------



## metaphrastes

Caçamba said:


> Creo que se dije: "assoalho" o "piso de madeira".


_Assoalho _é uma variante mais tardia de _soalho, _que é registado pelo Houaiss a partir de 1635, ao passo que _assoalho _só aparece a partir de 1899 (ainda segundo o Houaiss). Pelo que me lembro, _assoalho _parece ser a forma preponderante no Brasil, ao passo que cá em Portugal _soalho _me parece bem mais comum.

O Houaiss cita várias fontes para a etimologia de _soalho: «segundo AGC, Nascentes e JM, do lat.*solàcùlum, dim. de sòlum,i 'parte achatada e inferior de um todo' » _Isto é, originalmente, era um diminutivo de _solo, chão. _Donde a forma _assoalho _deve ter surgido devido ao chamado _a protético, _em que na fala popular se acrescenta um _a, _tal como em _abaixar (em vez de baixar), assoprar (em vez de soprar), arruinar (em vez de ruinar). _À diferença dum sufixo, o _a protético _não acrescenta nada em termos de significado.


----------



## BetyBoop

Muito obrigada, gente!


----------



## gato radioso

Não confundir com "asoalhada".


----------



## Caçamba

Em contrapartida qualquer madeira de encaixe pode ser chamada de "lambri". Neste caso serve para forro, piso ou paredes. Ex.: Um forro de lambri de pinus, um piso de lambri de jatobá ou uma parede de lambri de eucalipto precoce.


----------



## metaphrastes

Caçamba said:


> Em contrapartida qualquer madeira de encaixe pode ser chamada de "lambri". Neste caso serve para forro, piso ou paredes.


Talvez _lambri _tenha adquirido esta extensão de sentido, para referir qualquer madeira de encaixe - e pode até ser o jargão mais usado entre carpinteiros, não o sei dizer.

Mas, segundo o Houaiss, _lambri _quer dizer _"revestimento interno de parede, usado com fim decorativo ou para proteger contra frio, umidade ou barulho; feito de madeira, mármore, estuque, numa só peça ou composto por painéis, que vão até certa altura ou do chão ao teto (mais usado no plural)". _Vem do francês _lambris_, e tem as variantes _lambril _e _lambrim.
_
Isto é, a ideia original parece ser a duma estrutura que se sobrepõe a uma parede já existente. Naturalmente, as _tábuas corridas_ (como ouvia chamar no Brasil às tábuas longas, com encaixes ou entalhes laterais, aptas a revestir pisos ou assoalhos) prestam-se também a revestir não só o chão, como a parede ou o tecto. O aposento onde agora estou, por acaso, tem assoalho e tecto em _tábuas corridas_, embora francamente não saiba dizer qual a expressão mais utilizada cá em Portugal). Uma das paredes é revestida também de tábuas corridas, na horizontal, e, a fiar no Houaiss, apenas essa seria composta de _lambris.
_
A não ser, é claro, que o jargão profissional tenha adoptado um senso mais lato do termo, e este é um terreno onde o uso é rei, com poder para mandar e desmandar.


----------



## metaphrastes

gato radioso said:


> Não confundir com "as*s*oalhada"


Caro gato, _asoalhada _com um _s_, apenas, teria o mesmo som de _azoalhada_, que é uma _não-palavra.
Assoalhada, _de novo segundo o Houaiss, é uma _"divisão da moradia (quartos e salas); aposento, cômodo". _Vem de _assoalhado, _particípio passado de _assoalhar, _que é _"pôr assoalho de tábuas, tacos ou materiais semelhantes". _Logo, como adjectivo, _assoalhado _é algo que recebeu _assoalho_, que foi revestido de um _assoalho, _de um _piso._
Isto provavelmente porque todo o aposento, numa casa, é revestido dalguma espécie de piso, seja em madeira, azulejo, cimento, carpete, &c. Embora já tenha ouvido falar de casas que eram alugadas em Portugal, em tempos idos, tendo o piso em terra batida - uma terra dura, barrenta e rija, lisa até, mas que exigia limpeza constante devido à erosão da camada superficial da terra, que produzia sempre alguma quantidade de pó, de terra.
Este tipo de piso, em velhas casas rurais, não poderia ser chamado, estritamente, de _assoalhada - _porque não recebeu por revestimento senão o que a natureza do terreno oferecia.


----------



## gato radioso

metaphrastes said:


> Caro gato, _asoalhada _com um _s_, apenas, teria o mesmo som de _azoalhada_, que é uma _não-palavra.
> Assoalhada, _de novo segundo o Houaiss, é uma _"divisão da moradia (quartos e salas); aposento, cômodo". _Vem de _assoalhado, _particípio passado de _assoalhar, _que é _"pôr assoalho de tábuas, tacos ou materiais semelhantes". _Logo, como adjectivo, _assoalhado _é algo que recebeu _assoalho_, que foi revestido de um _assoalho, _de um _piso._
> Isto provavelmente porque todo o aposento, numa casa, é revestido dalguma espécie de piso, seja em madeira, azulejo, cimento, carpete, &c. Embora já tenha ouvido falar de casas que eram alugadas em Portugal, em tempos idos, tendo o piso em terra batida - uma terra dura, barrenta e rija, lisa até, mas que exigia limpeza constante devido à erosão da camada superficial da terra, que produzia sempre alguma quantidade de pó, de terra.
> Este tipo de piso, em velhas casas rurais, não poderia ser chamado, estritamente, de _assoalhada - _porque não recebeu por revestimento senão o que a natureza do terreno oferecia.



Ok obrigado. É então que uma assoalhada pode ser qualquer divisão habitável numa casa quer seja usada como quarto de dormir quer não, não é? Digo isto porque tenho reparado que nos anúncios de casas e andares para alugar/vender embora seja mais frequente usar a terminologia T1, T2, T3... às vezes vêm descritos segundo o número de assoalhadas. Quer isto dizer que aí vão incluidas outras divisões como sala, cozinha, etc ficando excluidas outras tais como garagem, casa de banho, armazém?


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Ok obrigado. É então que uma assoalhada pode ser qualquer divisão habitável numa casa quer seja usada como quarto de dormir quer não, não é? Digo isto porque tenho reparado que nos anúncios de casas e andares para alugar/vender embora seja mais frequente usar a terminologia T1, T2, T3... às vezes vêm descritos segundo o número de assoalhadas. Quer isto dizer que aí vão incluidas outras divisões como sala, cozinha, etc ficando excluidas outras tais como garagem, casa de banho, armazém?



Não, a cozinha, como também a casa de banho e as despensas, não conta como assoalhada, o que conduz a que a única diferença entre o número de assoalhadas e o índice _Tx_ é que este não inclui a sala. Assim, um T3 tem quatro assoalhadas. Talvez seja conveniente referir também que _'assoalhada_' não pressupõe um pavimento de madeira, mas obriga a um revestimento do solo. Com respeito a compartimentos com o pavimento em terra batida, que já quando eu era criança eram raros, circunscritos ao meio rural e que na grande maioria só serviam para arrumos, não se fala de '_assoalhadas_'.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Não, a cozinha, como também a casa de banho e as despensas, não conta como assoalhada, o que conduz a que a única diferença entre o número de assoalhadas e o índice _Tx_ é que este não inclui a sala. Assim, um T3 tem quatro assoalhadas. Talvez seja conveniente referir também que _'assoalhada_' não pressupõe um pavimento de madeira, mas obriga a um revestimento do solo. Com respeito a compartimentos com o pavimento em terra batida, que já quando eu era criança eram raros, circunscritos ao meio rural e que na grande maioria só serviam para arrumos, não se fala de '_assoalhadas_'.



Ok, obrigado! 
Então: Assoalhadas x = T(x-1) + sala


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Ok, obrigado!
> Então: Assoalhadas x = T(x-1) + sala



Há algo estranho nessa matemática. Como disse, o índice de T não comporta a sala, que, contudo, integra o número de assoalhadas. Portanto, para saber o número de assoalhadas, há que adicionar 1 ao índice de T, daí que um apartamento T3 seja o mesmo que um apartamento de 4 assoalhadas (4 assoalhadas = T3+1), ou, inversamente, para saber qual é a tipologia do apartamento, há que subtrair 1 ao número de assoalhadas (4 assoalhadas -1 = T3).


----------



## gato radioso

Obrigado!!


----------

